# Sixers: Rebuilding or Re-Tooling??



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Outsider here. Sorry we wooped your boys back in '77!!

Seems I'm hearing alot about Billy King (BK going forward) trying to move AI. This must be a move to rebuild your team. You have some nice pieces to go alongside of AI but not the types to stand alone without him (Korver, Iguodala, Carney, Dalembert) but not much else.

Webber is as mobile as Barbaro, hopefully he doesn't have to be put down.

Which direction are the Sixers going? Rebuild ala Blazers with youth, draft picks, letting FA walk OR via Re-tooling - getting enough return from AI that you keep nearing the playoff picture??

Personally I don't think you can re-tool with AI as the bait. He's over 30 and demands the ball and so much attention.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

As long as Webber or Iverson are still on the team, true rebuilding cannot begin.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Iverson will be gone, we all know that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> Iverson will be gone, we all know that.


There's no guarantee of anything.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Two big trade ideas in a "rebuilding Sixers" that I've posted in other boards (with updates)...

Trade 1:

NY send Malik Rose to Philadelphia, Steve Francis to Portland, Maurice Taylor to Sactown and Jerome James to GS;
Sacramento send Corliss Williamson to Seattle, Shareef Abdur-Rahim to Philadelphia, Kenny Thomas to Portland and Vitaly Potapenko to Philadelphia;
Seattle send Danny Fortson (with cash or a 2nd rounder) to NY, and Mikki Moore to Sactown;
Portland send Zach Randolph to Sactown, Darius Miles to NY and Dan Dickau to GS;
GS send Adonal Foyle to NY;
Philadelphia send Chris Webber with a 2nd rounder to NY;

NY get in Webber a veteran (although a lot overpaid, like a true actual knick ...) PF that will fit well in Isiah plans, and he is a good friend of Jalen Rose... Who knows if he can turn his last year a team option, to be in a situation where he will be better than in Philly? Miles would also like to play with Isiah Thomas at all... Fortson is a tough backup PF and a terrific rebounder... JJ lacks motivation, and Foyle is a true hardworker C...

Sacramento didn't need Williamson anymore, with Artest and Monia... So, they get in Taylor a combo forward with an expiring contract, and Mikki Moore is a fine replacement for Potapenko. Randolph is a talented forward and is an improvement over Kenny Thomas and SAR;

Seattle get in Williamson a nice defensive backup SF, which can score some points also. Win-Win situation.

Portland get a nice scoring combo guard in Francis, while McMillan would love to have Kenny Thomas in his bench instead of the disgruntled Randolph. They'll get rid of Miles and Dickau, which they're not going to use also...

GS: James may have more motivation, since he may be the starting C, since GS won't put the young C's starting imediately;

Philly: Start their rebuilding situation! Potapenko can play as a backup C and have an expiring contract. Malik Rose may be overpaid, but to get rid of Webber contract, they have to pay some price. And Malik is a true good locker room presence and is Philadelphia born...

And after this first big trade...



Trade 2:

Denver send Boykins and Najera to Cleveland; send Andre Miller and KMart to Philadelphia;

Philadelphia send AI and Korver to Denver; send Kevin Ollie to Denver; Shareef Abdur-Rahim to Houston;

Cleveland send Newble to GS; send Eric Snow to Houston; Damon Jones and Donyell Marshall to Philadelphia;

GS send Dan Dickau to Denver;

Houston send Rafer Alston and Juwan Howard to Cleveland;

It needs to be two trades, since Philadelphia could only trade a recently acquired (in trade 1 :biggrin, so Houston will be trading for Marshall and then moving him to Philadelphia alone for SAR. Ditto for GS trading Dickau for Newble.

Analysis:

Denver add in Ollie a experienced defensive PG that Karl likes; AI and Melo is a lethal combo; Korver help them solve some of their SG problems; Dickau is a quicker backup PG in cases that Karl want more speed and offense (since Dickau can shoot, instead of Ollie). They won't need Najera much, since they have Kleiza.

Philadelphia and their rebuilding project get in Marshall an underrated scoring combo forward that is ideal in this first stage of rebuilding mode... KMart and Dre Miller are two nice players that can make them at least a little respectable... Having Damon Jones coming off their bench also helps... "DAAAAMON JOOOOONES FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Cleveland get in Alston a player that can add more speed in Cleveland offense. In Boykins, Cavs get an explosive backup PG, which is also a local hero. Najera is an energizer that will add even more defense off your bench. And Juwan Howard will get close of the same use that Yell was getting;

GS: They won't need Dickau much with Monta Ellis and Keith Mcleod backing up Baron. A defensive SF can be more useful. Newble fits in.

Houston get in Snow a veteran defensive PG that plays in the way that JVG loves... And SAR imediately improves the PF rotation in Houston (since he can play some PF with Battier being their SF and T-Mac their SG in some situations);


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Not a fan of either trade Idea, but you cant retool with the roster that we have and we sure can rebuild with Webber and AI still here


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Not a fan of either trade Idea, but you cant retool with the roster that we have and we sure can rebuild with Webber and AI still here


thanks for actually answering the guy's question.

I think they're playing the middle ground, as per their GM's style. They don't seem to be commiting to one or the other. I think King want a good team, but he wants young, talented players, which won't work. Even if they trade AI, they'll still be a middle of the pack team for years.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> thanks for actually answering the guy's question.


I think they're playing the middle ground, as per their GM's style. They don't seem to be commiting to one or the other. I think King want a good team, but he wants young, talented players, which won't work. Even if they trade AI, they'll still be a middle of the pack team for years.[/QUOTE]


Interesting, I thought I did


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> thanks for actually answering the guy's question.


I think they're playing the middle ground, as per their GM's style. They don't seem to be commiting to one or the other. I think King want a good team, but he wants young, talented players, which won't work. Even if they trade AI, they'll still be a middle of the pack team for years.[/QUOTE]


Interesting, I thought I did


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

you almost have to get real bad nowadays to get better or like has been pointed out you stay mediocre, the lottery is so weighted nowadays to the real lousy teams that a team picking in the latter part of the lottery really has a hard time jumping up. as for webber and iverson, i would say you can still rebuild with A.I. but not webber, dont see much tread left on those tires.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Prime Webber might was a franchise player you build around. Now, he isn't. It has to be Iverson. Can you imagine this team being an unathletic, jump-shooting Chris Webber's team?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Interesting, I thought I did


:nonono:

So paranoid. I was being completely serious. Nobody else was answering the question.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> :nonono:
> 
> So paranoid. I was being completely serious. Nobody else was answering the question.


 Hey you got to give me some leeway I was up the entire night before


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It depends what players you put around AI, assuming he's here. If AI is traded then King might be trying to rebuild.


----------

